# ThirtyTwo Prime Boots



## hon (Feb 24, 2012)

Anyone tried these boots? I could not find many reviews or comments about them on the web.

Thank you.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

The Prime is their top of the line super stiff free ride boot. For example

Burton Moto-noodle

32 Lashed - med/med soft flex

32 tm-two mid flex

Prime-stiff bomber.


----------



## hon (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks snowklinger. I would like to know how users think about the heel-holding ability, effectiveness of the traditional lacing system and the strange looking boot warping plastic thingy, sizing, fit, etc...

Thank you.


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

Just go try a pair on. They feel different for everyone.


I picked up a pair earlier this year. They seem to be pretty true to shoe size. Great for freeriding. My only complaint is that they have a monstrous footprint.


----------



## hon (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you INAN. It is not possible for me to try the boots or any boots as I live in Hong Kong. SB boots are almost non-existent. The only way for me to buy a pair is to order from web.

From the very few comments I read on the web, more than one time people complained that the lace portion nearest to the toes is very difficult to be tightened up. Someone even broke the front pair of lugs of plastic wrapper in doing so. Do you find this is the case? How is the heel holding capability? I and wearing a pair of Burton Driver X size 9 and found it is a tad too large. I have small heels. Heel-lifting is constantly bugging me.


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

hon said:


> Thank you INAN. It is not possible for me to try the boots or any boots as I live in Hong Kong. SB boots are almost non-existent. The only way for me to buy a pair is to order from web.
> 
> From the very few comments I read on the web, more than one time people complained that the lace portion nearest to the toes is very difficult to be tightened up. Someone even broke the front pair of lugs of plastic wrapper in doing so. Do you find this is the case? How is the heel holding capability? I and wearing a pair of Burton Driver X size 9 and found it is a tad too large. I have small heels. Heel-lifting is constantly bugging me.


Makes sense. Order from backcountry, their return policy is amazing.



AS I previously mentioned, they fit relatively true to size. I wear size 12 shoes and wear a size 12 prime. I should probably be wearing an 11.5 prime, but I use fairly large orthotics that take up a good amount of space. It can be difficult to tighten up, but I personally like the "powerwrap". It allows your toes to have a little bit more room by not keeping the toe box as tight. Heel hold is phenomenal. In the strange case that they don't hold your heels in place out of the box, stick the included jbars onto the liner and get them heat molded.

Also, I highly recommend pairing them up with a pair of Sole Ed Veisturs. Thirty Two's have decent footbeds, but they lack arch support and a deep heel cup. 


Overall, the prime is a great boot. It's supportive, comfortable, and responsive.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I need a name said:


> Makes sense. Order from backcountry, their return policy is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QFT.

32's heel hold is solid. When you get them, note the tab on the lower section of the INNER laces. When tighening this down, pull from the top of the lace and this tab at the same time, then release the lower tab to fully tighten. This really snugs up the whole system nicely.


----------

